# What's a Bears fan to do about WBBMDT and the super bowl?



## betheballdanny (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl, I know you're in the same boat. In two weeks, there's something that all Bears fans have been waiting 21 years to see. Are they going to be able to see it on their HR20 on WBBMDT?

Yes, I could hook my antenna to my TV and watch the game, but I want to use the DVR. Otherwise, I have to choose between the commercials and the restroom. I guess I could just take my restroom cues from John Mellencamp... "This is our country"... gotta go.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

You guys don't get the DirecTV provided HD Locals? I thought you had them all, or are you just talking about OTA?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You will have access to it via MPEG-4 SAT feed.
But as for OTA..

I know they are looking in to it... but just no information yet.

As for me... I'll be watching it in the highest definition possible... And I'll be able to know the Bears won SuperBowl XLI roughly 7 seconds earlier then anyone else watching it via WBBM-DT

But I digress.

MPEG-4 CBS should work... and hopefully by then, they have what ever issues with the OTA resolved as well.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> As for me... I'll be watching it in the highest definition possible...


How did you snag a ticket?

Too bad your Bears will be going down in flames, buddy.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll be watching the Colts win on OTA HD. :lol:

<ducking for cover> :eek2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> How did you snag a ticket?
> 
> Too bad your Bears will be going down in flames, buddy.


Father-In-Law lives in West Palm Springs... Right Place... Right Time...
Funny.. that is what a lot of people said last week....

But anyway... we can chat about that in the sports forum.


----------



## betheballdanny (Dec 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm in an MDU with a 3LNB dish, and am relying on OTA for my local HD channels. 

Oh well. I guess I'll have some "adult sodas", which makes everything look like SD anyway.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

betheballdanny said:


> Earl, I know you're in the same boat. In two weeks, there's something that all Bears fans have been waiting 21 years to see. Are they going to be able to see it on their HR20 on WBBMDT?
> 
> Yes, I could hook my antenna to my TV and watch the game, but I want to use the DVR. Otherwise, I have to choose between the commercials and the restroom. I guess I could just take my restroom cues from John Mellencamp... "This is our country"... gotta go.


I don't understand, I've got to be missing something here, , Why not hook your antenna to your HR-20, the HR-20 will record the OTA signal just as well as it records the satellite signal. If this was one of the stations that got messed up in the 119/11b betas, couldn't you just drop back to 10b?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

leww37334 said:


> I don't understand, hook your antenna to your HR-20, the HR-20 will record the OTA signal just as well as it records the satellite signal.


Here in Chicago... for what ever reason.
The HR20 is having difficulties tuning in WBBM-DT via OTA

For everyone (I don't recall reading about anyone that has succesfully tuned WBBM-DT)

WBBM-DT is the CBS Affiliate in Chicago


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

broadcast channel 2 problem.. have it here too..


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here in Chicago... for what ever reason.
> The HR20 is having difficulties tuning in WBBM-DT via OTA
> 
> For everyone (I don't recall reading about anyone that has successfully tuned WBBM-DT)
> ...


 Oh thanks, I knew I wasn't understanding something. While I have you, I have another issue, there are a couple of people on another forum that insist that the HR-20 can do a "scan for channels" just like the H-10. I would like to get a definitive statement from you to be able to post . Please.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

leww37334 said:


> Oh thanks, I knew I wasn't understanding something. While I have you, I have another issue, there are a couple of people on another forum that insist that the HR-20 can do a "scan for channels" just like the H-10. I would like to get a definitive statement from you to be able to post . Please.


With the current release software versions, it can not scan for OTA channels.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

houskamp said:


> broadcast channel 2 problem.. have it here too..


Yep, our CBS is caught up in the channel 2/3 issue as well. Luckily I still have my good old Hughes E-86 hooked up and can watch it OTA that way.


----------



## jokerz (Dec 22, 2006)

betheballdanny said:


> Unfortunately, I'm in an MDU with a 3LNB dish, and am relying on OTA for my local HD channels.
> 
> Oh well. I guess I'll have some "adult sodas", which makes everything look like SD anyway.


OMG I so feel your pain. I have MDU stupid stacked signal. I have no clue how they plan to offer all the new HD channels with there craptrastic product. Maybe Earl has an idea?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jokerz said:


> OMG I so feel your pain. I have MDU stupid stacked signal. I have no clue how they plan to offer all the new HD channels with there craptrastic product. Maybe Earl has an idea?


Simple, there is nothing "DirecTV" can do.... Your MDU has to upgrade the technology they are using.

There is only so much DirecTV can do. The technology exists....
But just like a homeowner that will have to upgrade a dish... the MDU's will have to ugprade their equipment as well.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here in Chicago... for what ever reason.
> The HR20 is having difficulties tuning in WBBM-DT via OTA
> 
> For everyone (I don't recall reading about anyone that has successfully tuned WBBM-DT)
> ...


Do you really think that it is a Chicago/D*TV issue, rather than a CBS issue. Before the game my CBS D*TV did not even show up on the menu. Not that I am Mr. Happy but we have had HD CBS issue in Indy since we went HD at home.

I did watch the HD OTA in Indy and it looked great. I hope the OTA of the Super bowl is just as nice.

Good Luck Bears Fanz! Go Colts!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DblD_Indy said:


> Do you really think that it is a Chicago/D*TV issue, rather than a CBS issue. Before the game my CBS D*TV did not even show up on the menu. Not that I am Mr. Happy but we have had HD CBS issue in Indy since we went HD at home.
> 
> I did watch the HD OTA in Indy and it looked great. I hope the OTA of the Super bowl is just as nice.
> 
> Good Luck Bears Fanz! Go Colts!


I don't know where the "cause" of why the HR20 can't get the CBS-OTA here in Chicago... We do get the WBBM-DT via MPEG-4 (even though it does suffer from pixelizing at times)


----------



## betheballdanny (Dec 18, 2006)

Jokerz, I wouldn't be surprised if we're in the same building. 

I asked our provider what it would take, and it involves the building buying a "super stacker" that basically stacks the 4 or 5 lines coming from the dish onto 1 or 2 lines. I am a bit fuzzy on the details, mainly because my TV was working in HD for the first time as he was telling me this, but I think he said it would cost the building $3k for that super stacker.

Then, each unit would have to buy a destacker to change the one or two lines back to the multiple lines. I can't remember how much he said that would cost each owner, but I thought it was in the $200 range.

I'd pay it in a heartbeat, but it would take 10 years for the other owners to approve it, especially those that didn't care about HD (how could they not?). I'm going to have to get my wife on the condo board. 

Plus, the technician said they have this system in another building, but it's nothing but headaches... something about signal loss over longer lines. However, that building (more than 500 units) is much larger than mine (~200).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

betheballdanny said:


> Jokerz, I wouldn't be surprised if we're in the same building.
> 
> I asked our provider what it would take, and it involves the building buying a "super stacker" that basically stacks the 4 or 5 lines coming from the dish onto 1 or 2 lines. I am a bit fuzzy on the details, mainly because my TV was working in HD for the first time as he was telling me this, but I think he said it would cost the building $3k for that super stacker.
> 
> ...


Your provider needs to talk to DirecTV... there are other solutions that are starting to come up... that rely on technology like FTM and others.
DirecTV is every aware of the MDU aspect of service... and has a dedicate area to assist MDU's in setting up their DirecTV solutions correctly.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't mean to sound silly, but your Chi town guys can still watch the Stupor Bowl with your HDTV if it has a tuner...those tuners are getting WBBM, yes?

I know it's a bummer not being able to record it ...but watching it in HD should still work with your TV (if it has a tuner).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a life long Bears fan, but I also lived in Indy for a couple years. It's a win-win SB for me...I got my wish, rid of the Patriots.


----------



## betheballdanny (Dec 18, 2006)

hasan said:


> I'm a life long Bears fan, but I also lived in Indy for a couple years. It's a win-win SB for me...I got my wish, rid of the Patriots.


Your prior post didn't sound silly, but this one did. There's no such thing as a win-win. You should be torn, not happy.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I take joy in the positive outcomes of others. In this case, I can be happy for da Bears, and happy for Indy. Being torn is the "negative" flip side of the coin. I'll be very happy for either team that wins, in that I like both teams, a lot of the players on both teams (Indy: Bobby Sanders; Iowa, Dallas Clark; Iowa), and both coaches.

It couldn't be better for me...and as always, I won't know who I'll be pulling for until the game gets going...it's that much of a toss-up for me.

If that's silly, call me silly


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Father-In-Law lives in West Palm Springs... Right Place... Right Time....


Uh, Earl... that's West Palm BEACH.

And I'm still trying to score a ticket <sigh>. Regardless, if I'm in front of the 1080i, I'll probably see more than you will :lol:

*GO BEARS*


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know where the "cause" of why the HR20 can't get the CBS-OTA here in Chicago... We do get the WBBM-DT via MPEG-4 (even though it does suffer from pixelizing at times)


I have a red zone certified OTA antenna and could never get CBS in Frankfort. Channel two has always been a problem for me.

But hey, I'd watch the Bears on Telemundo on a 9" black and white TV with tinfoil for rabbit ears if I had to! :lol:

21 long years . . . .


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MartyS said:


> Uh, Earl... that's West Palm BEACH.


Oooh... that might be bad... need to double check my flight tickets.. 
Yes, West Palm Beach... Right on the USGA training course.


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know where the "cause" of why the HR20 can't get the CBS-OTA here in Chicago... We do get the WBBM-DT via MPEG-4 (even though it does suffer from pixelizing at times)


It's most likely an H20 issue since my HD DirecTivo receives WBBMDT with only a short piece of coax as an antenna. Pulls it in fine. Both of my H20's do not and I am also in an MDU so no Mpeg4 for me. Hopefully DTV will fix this SOON.

It would not be smart to have HD issues on one of the biggest TV days of the year. Kind of sucks that they haven't addressed this sooner since it's hard to plan a superbowl party if you are not sure if you have HD.

Oh, well. I guess removing pinky is a bigger priority.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl - correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't get WBBM even with a standard ATSC tuner by us, right?

I spent good money on this antenna. I can get stuff from Michigan City and further on it through my Sony's tuner, but no WBBM. :nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chicagojim said:


> Earl - correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't get WBBM even with a standard ATSC tuner by us, right?
> 
> I spent good money on this antenna. I can get stuff from Michigan City and further on it through my Sony's tuner, but no WBBM. :nono:


On my HR10, if I unplugged my Son's and Wife's computer... I would get it with about a 60% signal... (My son's computer is in the family room with the tV, my wife's is a laptop.... I could unplug his and get some of a signal, but not enough... Unplugged the wife's... the got enough to be stable).

My H20, could receive it... but I would say that it would drop the signal probably 2 or 3 times an hour.

There is something else going on with WBBM-DT... VHF-3 is a difficult signal, and I might just be on the fringe... and IIRC.. you are about another 10 miles away (I am right off St. Francis and US45)... and might just be to far.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

MartyS said:


> *Uh, Earl... that's West Palm BEACH.*
> 
> And I'm still trying to score a ticket <sigh>. Regardless, if I'm in front of the 1080i, I'll probably see more than you will :lol:
> 
> *GO BEARS*


Don't correct Earl's spelling. It is part of what makes these forums fun and unigue.

He does it on purpose to set himself apart


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

For you guys in Chitown.

If you're on the sout/southeast side of town, swing your antenna around and try to get CBS out of South Bend. 
If you're north of town you should be able to get Milwaukee without too much trouble.
For those to the southwest, not sure if you can get Peoria/Bloomington or not.

In any case, for the "big game" see if you can swing your antenna around if you have no other options.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On my HR10, if I unplugged my Son's and Wife's computer... I would get it with about a 60% signal... (My son's computer is in the family room with the tV, my wife's is a laptop.... I could unplug his and get some of a signal, but not enough... Unplugged the wife's... the got enough to be stable).
> 
> My H20, could receive it... but I would say that it would drop the signal probably 2 or 3 times an hour.
> 
> There is something else going on with WBBM-DT... VHF-3 is a difficult signal, and I might just be on the fringe... and IIRC.. you are about another 10 miles away (I am right off St. Francis and US45)... and might just be to far.


Earl I,m about 17 miles west of city Villa Park,had ota antenna roof mounted.Just bought panny 50px60u plasma and wbbmdt comes in great with panny tuner ,signal 90%.I think the hr20 can't tune to 3.1. Bears by 10 points!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mridan said:


> Earl I,m about 17 miles west of city Villa Park,had ota antenna roof mounted.Just bought panny 50px60u plasma and wbbmdt comes in great with panny tuner ,signal 90%.I think the hr20 can't tune to 3.1. Bears by 10 points!


DirecTV is looking into why the HR20 can't get WBBM-DT


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is looking into why the HR20 can't get WBBM-DT


I spoke with an engineer at wbbm today and he told me D* gets their signal from an antenna some where off the stevenson expressway,so I would assume its a problem with D*s antenna and not the station. problem with pixelization when watching wbbm thru hr20


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

ChicagoJerry said:


> It's most likely an H20 issue since my HD DirecTivo receives WBBMDT with only a short piece of coax as an antenna. Pulls it in fine. Both of my H20's do not and I am also in an MDU so no Mpeg4 for me. Hopefully DTV will fix this SOON.
> 
> It would not be smart to have HD issues on one of the biggest TV days of the year. Kind of sucks that they haven't addressed this sooner since it's hard to plan a superbowl party if you are not sure if you have HD.
> 
> Oh, well. I guess removing pinky is a bigger priority.


I'm in Lisle, 22 miles from the signal, and with my HR10-250, I cannot get WBBM-DT when I get the other networks. If I want to get WBBM CBS, I have to adjust my antenna, thereby losing all the other stations. WBBM's antenna isn't beamed from the Sears Tower like all the others; instead, it's beamed from the Hancock building, farther north.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm in Lisle, 22 miles from the signal, and with my HR10-250, I cannot get WBBM-DT when I get the other networks. If I want to get WBBM CBS, I have to adjust my antenna, thereby losing all the other stations. WBBM's antenna isn't beamed from the Sears Tower like all the others; instead, it's beamed from the Hancock building, farther north.


And it is VHF-3, where all the others are in the UHF band.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Another inexcusable characteristic of WBBM. I swear a bunch of idiots are in charge there.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you need it bad enough see if Comcast can do an install before the game with a HD STB. Problem is once you start to play with the OnDemand stuff you might not want to cancel. Yep, they'll hit you with an install charge but then you can cancel right away since there is no commitment.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Another inexcusable characteristic of WBBM. I swear a bunch of idiots are in charge there.


Why?

IIRC the FCC is the one that selected the frequency, not WBBM


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On my HR10, if I unplugged my Son's and Wife's computer... I would get it with about a 60% signal... (My son's computer is in the family room with the tV, my wife's is a laptop.... I could unplug his and get some of a signal, but not enough... Unplugged the wife's... the got enough to be stable).
> 
> My H20, could receive it... but I would say that it would drop the signal probably 2 or 3 times an hour.
> 
> There is something else going on with WBBM-DT... VHF-3 is a difficult signal, and I might just be on the fringe... and IIRC.. you are about another 10 miles away (I am right off St. Francis and US45)... and might just be to far.


I get Channel 2 about 95% of the time with a 10 year old Winegard with a booster amp. Live in Bolingbrook.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 27, 2003)

I still get the CBS national feed. 

I assume that most people still receive that channel.

Since that is only 1 channel available to everyone. They should lower the compression for the game so that everyone can get a great picture. 

Would make a lot of people happy


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

RAD said:


> If you need it bad enough see if Comcast can do an install before the game with a HD STB. Problem is once you start to play with the OnDemand stuff you might not want to cancel. Yep, they'll hit you with an install charge but then you can cancel right away since there is no commitment.


Comcast??? Yeah, right. Besides, I get it on channel 80 (DirecTV CBS HD), so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?
> 
> IIRC the FCC is the one that selected the frequency, not WBBM


WBBM does have the power to do something about that. They have long been known as the worst network signal in Chicagoland.


----------



## NVTanner (Apr 3, 2006)

We have the same problem here in Las Vegas, VHF- 3 (KVBC - NBC 3-1 and 3-2) here in vegas won't come in OTA on my HR20 but works great and is the best signal on my LG plasma. I get high 90 to 95 on my plasma and the 771 indication on my HR20. I hope they work this out in the future on one of the next builds.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> Comcast??? Yeah, right. Besides, I get it on channel 80 (DirecTV CBS HD), so I'm not worried about it.


Well, good for you, but that doesn't help the OP now does it?


----------



## jandj (Jan 14, 2007)

Earl you said "pixalating at times" I called D* last night to complain about hd cbs off the dish ( I live right on the Wisconsin border and want to get my locals off the dish not some massive OTA antenna. CBS was unwatchable last night. I did watch the colts game after the Bears game and it only pixalated a couple of times during the game but last night and quit often it is unwatchable. D* thought that is is a cbs issue I really dont care I just want it fixed. Th D* guy told me that a software upgrade will help my other issues but not the picture issues. I am going over to a buddys house to watch it on Comcast. I dont want comcast in my house but do you see the irony?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?
> 
> IIRC the FCC is the one that selected the frequency, not WBBM


I thought the station requested the frequency. I'm speaking generally.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jandj said:


> Earl you said "pixalating at times" I called D* last night to complain about hd cbs off the dish ( I live right on the Wisconsin border and want to get my locals off the dish not some massive OTA antenna. CBS was unwatchable last night. I did watch the colts game after the Bears game and it only pixalated a couple of times during the game but last night and quit often it is unwatchable. D* thought that is is a cbs issue I really dont care I just want it fixed. Th D* guy told me that a software upgrade will help my other issues but not the picture issues. I am going over to a buddys house to watch it on Comcast. I dont want comcast in my house but do you see the irony?


What shows did you watch last night?

We only watched 2 1/2 Men, and didn't have any pixelizing.
But we did record How I met your Mother, which we haven't watched yet.

I know DirecTV is trying to get a fiber connection between WBBM and the uplink station, but have no idea where that is in the process.


----------



## tpeddle (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What shows did you watch last night?
> 
> We only watched 2 1/2 Men, and didn't have any pixelizing.
> But we did record How I met your Mother, which we haven't watched yet.
> ...


Hi Earl,

I too have been having pixellation issues with WBBM MPEG4 sat stream. I recorded CSI: Miami and watched it tonight. I got half way through and deleted it as it was so badly pixelated.

I really am keeping my fingers crossed that the quality will improve by kick-off!

Go Bears!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here in Chicago... for what ever reason.
> The HR20 is having difficulties tuning in WBBM-DT via OTA
> 
> For everyone (I don't recall reading about anyone that has succesfully tuned WBBM-DT)


It is not possible to get WBBM-DT 2-1 with the HR20. Via my TV's HDTV tuner
it is fine for me now. I will be recording via MPEG-4 using the SAT.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know where the "cause" of why the HR20 can't get the CBS-OTA here in Chicago... We do get the WBBM-DT via MPEG-4 (even though it does suffer from pixelizing at times)


I don't get pixelating at all here in the far west burbs on WBBM-DT via MPEG-4 . I wonder what about our setup is different. We have the same software, ect, ect , ect


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm in Lisle, 22 miles from the signal, and with my HR10-250, I cannot get WBBM-DT when I get the other networks. If I want to get WBBM CBS, I have to adjust my antenna, thereby losing all the other stations. WBBM's antenna isn't beamed from the Sears Tower like all the others; instead, it's beamed from the Hancock building, farther north.


I am 34 miles from the towers. I can get WBBM-DT just fine using the Phillips MANT 950 HDTV antenna. It gives 4 solid bars that just do not fluctuate on my TV's HDTV tuner. The antenna is $99 but it sure worked awesome for me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, considering I'm in an apt., I need an indoor amplified antenna. I'm assuming yours is outdoor.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC the FCC is the one that selected the frequency, not WBBM


I agree with Lord Vader.
If the assigned frequency is fundamentally flawed, then they should be able to get a new frequency assigned to them by the FCC ... if they desired and fought for their customers.



Lord Vader said:


> I'm in Lisle, 22 miles from the signal, and with my HR10-250, I cannot get WBBM-DT when I get the other networks. If I want to get WBBM CBS, I have to adjust my antenna, thereby losing all the other stations. WBBM's antenna isn't beamed from the Sears Tower like all the others; instead, it's beamed from the Hancock building, farther north.


For what it's worth, I recently moved from Lisle to Elk Grove and I feel your pain.

My old 2 story apartment building in the west side of Lisle was in a slight valley and had a large OTA up in the attic. I couldn't get WBBMDT for 2 years with my SIR-TS360 ird or the 6 months I had a HR10-250 ird. I even had the maintenance guys try turning the antenna slowly while I was watching the tv using cell phone to communicate with them.

My 2 story house in Elk Grove which is on the high ground of the town has basically the same large OTA up in the attic over the 1 story garage and it allows the SIR-TS360 to get WBBMDT (never got to test the HR10 here cause D* wouldn't let me transfer it to the other account and forced me to send it back to them).

I could be wrong, but I don't think mileage has as much to do with HD signal as does height of the terrain and (more to the point) the obstructions between you and the broadcast antenna. Unfortunately the Hancock Building is 300 feet shorter than the Sears Tower so that combined with the valleys in Lisle AND COMBINED WITH THE BAD FREQUENCY NUMBER WBBMDT WAS ASSIGNED was probably what really screwed me there. This would explain why some people who technically are "further away" can actually tune the station.

Of course, all this talk is really a moot point since it's apparent from the readings around this forum that the HR20 can't tune WBBMDT no matter where you live.
:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> I agree with Lord Vader.
> If the assigned frequency is fundamentally flawed, then they should be able to get a new frequency assigned to them by the FCC ... if they desired and fought for their customers.


IIRC correctly, and there is a lot more on it at AVSForum in the Local Reception forums... WBBM did request a new frequency, and the FCC denied them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, PLEASE go read all the post that go back to 2000 on AVSFORUM about what WBBM went through and all the alternatives that they looked at to solve the channel 3 issue. At one time they were even thinking about putting up an entirely new transmitter site in the western burbs as one solution. Then once you get the history then see if you want to continue to slam WBBM-DT.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not really slamming the station.
And I'm not trying to make a stink over the issue.
I now get the OTA channel with my samsung for one tv.
My HR20 gets the mpeg4 broadcast for another tv.
Just discussing the way it is and why it is.

No station (much less one of the "big 4" networks in the country's 4th largest market) should have to suffer from an FCC assigned frequency number IF >> keyword = IF << that is truely the issue. Personally, my gut believes the bigger issue here in 2007 is that they didn't move to the Sears Tower.

I already knew that they "asked" for a new frequency back in 2000 and were denied by the FCC (who claimed there were no other frequencies available which is bull), but there's a difference between "asking" and "fighting" for what you want.

Heck, if push really came to shove, I'm sure one of the small stations might have been willing to trade (for big money) the rights to their frequency.

So why didn't they put up a new transmitter site in the western burbs?

Why didn't they get out of their contract with the John Hancock Building when everyone else moved to the Sears Tower?

Bet it boils down to one thing ..... Money.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Supervolcano said:


> Personally, my gut believes the bigger issue here in 2007 is that they didn't move to the Sears Tower.


Do you get WYCC-DT and or WGBO-DT since they also are from the Hancock antennas?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehe, I almost brought up that subject but figured post was too long.

With my SIR-TS360....
I can get WBBM-DT, WYCC-DT1 & WYCC-DT2
I do not get WGBO-DT

I don't know how they configure their two antenna towers on the Hancock, but I think I read somewhere that back in 2000, WBBM was only being broadcast from the east antenna and people believed the west antenna was interferring.

If that is one of the things WBBM eventually got changed, then maybe WGBO is still on east tower while WBBM & WYCC are on west tower? Thus explaining possibly why I still don't get WGBO here in Elk Grove?

I don't know.
Would be cool if someone could find out.

------------------------------------------

Lord Vader, do you have to turn your antenna to get WGBO (66-1) and/or WYCC (20-1 & 20-2) with your HR10-250 like you do to get WBBM?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, considering I'm in an apt., I need an indoor amplified antenna. I'm assuming yours is outdoor.


Assuming you are talking to me... The antenna is indoor/outdoor. Just google
"Phillips MANT 950" and check the first or second link.


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

WBBM has always had transmission problems but it's the HR20 that's having this problem. I have 2 HD receivers and neither of them have any problems pulling in 3-1 80% or better any few if any dropouts. I live in deep in the valley in Lisle right on the river granted big 120" roof mount antenna mounted about 30 ft high.

Saying that I am biting the bullet and going out and buy the HR20 today for the big game luckily I still get the NY CBS HD Feed but for how long who knows.

Any one having better luck with 0x120 getting WBBM- DT OTA with the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

anopro said:


> Any one having better luck with 0x120 getting WBBM- DT OTA with the HR20?


No, 0x120 does not correct the issue.
The only way to get WBBM on the HR20 in HD, is via the MPEG-4 feed.


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl 

Are you saying that I can't get the NY HD feed via the HR20 channel 80 I think

Or is only "via Mpeg4" for the peeps that don't have the NY HD feed?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

anopro said:


> Earl
> 
> Are you saying that I can't get the NY HD feed via the HR20 channel 80 I think
> 
> Or is only "via Mpeg4" for the peeps that don't have the NY HD feed?


Eventually, after you activate an HR20... your DNS feeds from NY will be shutdown.

Ultimately, all DNS feeds will be shutdown in areas where HD Locals are available.


----------



## Bears2007 (Feb 1, 2007)

The quick version:

Chicago
WBBM
HR20
No hair left!!!

I have spent the last 2 days on the phone with various D* people trying to get a resolution. I live in an MDU (no 5lnb) so MPEG4 is out locally. OTA, NBC and ABC come in perfect. Nothing from CBS. I tired plugging the cable directly into my TV, but the signal is horrible.

Can anyone explain that? Why OTA through the HR20 is the signal is perfect on other stations, but directly into the TV (has built in tuners) the reception looks like mid 70's rabbit ears? I was hoping to by pass the HR20's channel 2 problems and simply use our buildings ota on the roof.

I then simply asked for the waiver. Flat out denied. Repeatedly. And here's the crazy part: DTV can't ask for the waiver from the local affiliate. CBS chicago simply has to grant it. But Directv did give me a $50 credit. I told them to keep it and turn on the east coast feed for 8 hours on Sunday. Nope. They said in the past, blanket waivers have been granted, but they won't know until saturday or even sunday.

Any ideas!?!?!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bears2007 said:


> The quick version:
> 
> Chicago
> WBBM
> ...


There's a bug in the HR20 so no OTA for WBBM-DT at this time (unless D* pulls a miracle before Sunday). You say you moved the cable directly to your TV, what cable is this, an over the air antenna feed? Does yout TV even have a ATSC/HD tuner in it because with digital you'll either get a great picture, no picture or a great picture with a lot of breakups in it, nothing that looks like from the 70's. If it does have an ATSC tuner in it did you do a rescan to see if it finds WBBM-DT (which is on channel 3). But based on what you said that probably won't work anyway since you should really get the best picture you can on channel 2 before even having a chance for channel 3. Failing that go get an old pair of rabbit ears and give them a shot inside. You need one that does VHF and UHF which means rabbit ears. Play around with it on the TV to get the best picture you can on channel 2 then do a scan for digital channels and see if it finds WBBM-DT (which is really on channel 3). Good luck, you'll need it.

And don't forget you can also call the WBBM-DT HD hotline to see if they have any ideas to try, http://cbs2chicago.com/local/local_story_026135258.html


----------



## Bears2007 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a multiswitch in my unit which stacks the HD signal and the OTA signal, then sends the combined signal to my HR20. From the wall jack a singal line is destacked to one HD line and the OTA line, both fed into the HR20. Like I said, NBC and ABC (and others) ota HD work beautiful. CBS is toast. So I simply pulled the OTA line from the back of my HR20 and hooked it up to the TV directly. No HD and barely a normal picture even from the other stations. Switched the source to the correct input. I'm totally stumped.

update: I may be a complete moron. The TV (an older model) only has an NTSC tuner built in. Am I screwed? Do I need to go out an buy an HD reciever of some sort to make this work? Maybe do a quick buy/return?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bears2007 said:


> I have a multiswitch in my unit which stacks the HD signal and the OTA signal, then sends the combined signal to my HR20. From the wall jack a singal line is destacked to one HD line and the OTA line, both fed into the HR20. Like I said, NBC and ABC (and others) ota HD work beautiful. CBS is toast. So I simply pulled the OTA line from the back of my HR20 and hooked it up to the TV directly. No HD and barely a normal picture even from the other stations. Switched the source to the correct input. I'm totally stumped.
> 
> update: I may be a complete moron. The TV (an older model) only has an NTSC tuner built in. Am I screwed? Do I need to go out an buy an HD reciever of some sort to make this work? Maybe do a quick buy/return?


Sounds like you are screwed then. Even if you did get an ATSC tuner from somewhere if your signal for channel 2 via your building wiring is grabage then you'll have no luck getting the HD channel since it's broadcast on 3. That would have to be resolved first before even worrying about HD. Sorry it's not better news for you.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Bears2007 said:


> The quick version:
> 
> Chicago
> WBBM
> ...


Waivers are much easier to get than people think. One just has to be a little creative, that's all.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Waivers are much easier to get than people think. One just has to be a little creative, that's all.


But they are getting a LOT harder, then others may think...
They are really cracking down on them, and starting to pull existing waivers.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Bears2007 said:


> I have a multiswitch in my unit which stacks the HD signal and the OTA signal, then sends the combined signal to my HR20. From the wall jack a singal line is destacked to one HD line and the OTA line, both fed into the HR20. Like I said, NBC and ABC (and others) ota HD work beautiful. CBS is toast. So I simply pulled the OTA line from the back of my HR20 and hooked it up to the TV directly. No HD and barely a normal picture even from the other stations. Switched the source to the correct input. I'm totally stumped.
> 
> update: I may be a complete moron. The TV (an older model) only has an NTSC tuner built in. Am I screwed? Do I need to go out an buy an HD reciever of some sort to make this work? Maybe do a quick buy/return?


Yes you need a HD TV preferably with a HDTV tuner. They sell HDTV tuners, but that only helps if you already have the HD TV. I think you need the whole sheabang. HDTV with the tuner included. Then your roof antenna may get a good signal, maybe not. But without the TV there is no HD in the first place.

:eek2:


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Bears2007 said:


> update: I may be a complete moron. The TV (an older model) only has an NTSC tuner built in. Am I screwed? Do I need to go out an buy an HD reciever of some sort to make this work? Maybe do a quick buy/return?


Um... What do you mean by "Maybe do a quick buy/return"?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

betheballdanny said:


> Earl, I know you're in the same boat. In two weeks, there's something that all Bears fans have been waiting 21 years to see. Are they going to be able to see it on their HR20 on WBBMDT?
> 
> Yes, I could hook my antenna to my TV and watch the game, but I want to use the DVR. Otherwise, I have to choose between the commercials and the restroom. I guess I could just take my restroom cues from John Mellencamp... "This is our country"... gotta go.


Set your DVR up to record. Then use your OTA plugged directly into the TV. Watch the game from that source. Your DVR could mess up, but at least you'll be able to watch it from the best source.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sounds like you are screwed then. Even if you did get an ATSC tuner from somewhere if your signal for channel 2 via your building wiring is grabage then you'll have no luck getting the HD channel since it's broadcast on 3. That would have to be resolved first before even worrying about HD. Sorry it's not better news for you.


Not always true. I get a very bad picture on Analog 2, but get a flawless signal on the Digital Channel 3. Give the ATSC tuner a try.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tzphotos.com said:


> Not always true. I get a very bad picture on Analog 2, but get a flawless signal on the Digital Channel 3. Give the ATSC tuner a try.


In my case it is not true at all. All my analog channels are poor. Digital is awesome when connected to my TV. The HR20 is another story.


----------



## Bears2007 (Feb 1, 2007)

So, here's what happened:

To answer previous questions/statements...

My TV is an HD-ready plasma. It has a built in NTSC tuner, but no ATSC. So I needed an STB to get the digital signals. That's why I couldn't simply plug the cable into my monitor.

So, my solution was a Best Buy run. I picked up an H20. $99. Every report I've read has said that the HR20's can't tune 2-1, but that the H20 can. It costs $5 (the cost for an additonal mirrored receiver per month). My plan was to split my OTA feed to both my HR20 and new H20. I'll run the component cables from the new box to the comp2 inputs. Once set up, I'll reconnect the sat feed back into the HR20 and only have the OTA feed in the H20. For WBBM, I'll just switch my TV input to comp2 (the H20 tuned to 2-1).

So, did it work?

YOU BETCHA!

I have 30 days to return the H20. No questions asked. Or I can keep it and have 2-1 for $.16 a day.

GO BEARS!!! The Super Bowl party is on!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, bears2007! :welcome_s

Glad you can watch the Bears this year--cuz next year they'll be looking up to the Packers!

Brett is back!   

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

tibber said:


> Glad you can watch the Bears this year--cuz next year they'll be looking up to the Packers!
> 
> Brett is back!


Ya, right.
Did they find new offensive and defensive lines when I wasn't looking?
Only reason you beat us in week 17 was because the game meant nothing.
:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Ya, right.
> Did they find new offensive and defensive lines when I wasn't looking?
> Only reason you beat us in week 17 was because the game meant nothing.
> :lol:


You try and tell that to any player on the field.  Both lines improved steadily over the year and da bears didn't win their last 4 games this season...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Supervolcano said:


> Ya, right.
> Did they find new offensive and defensive lines when I wasn't looking?
> Only reason you beat us in week 17 was because the game meant nothing.
> :lol:


Just because *you* weren't looking doesn't mean they weren't there. The Bears sure found out they had both. 

If the Bears had won, they would have said "see how great we are". 

The game meant plenty - beating the Bears *anytime* is sweet. 

My recording of that last Bears romp on the HR20, and playing it over and over again, is primo. Go COLTS.


----------



## Bears2007 (Feb 1, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Um... What do you mean by "Maybe do a quick buy/return"?





tibber said:


> You try and tell that to any player on the field.  Both lines improved steadily over the year and da bears didn't win their last 4 games this season...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Umm, the Bears only lost 3 games all season, so how they didn't win their last 4 games is beyond me. In fact, in the last 4 regular season games, the Bears were 3-1. Take the last 6 games overall, and they are 5-1. And a week 17 win ,when the Bears played most starters for less than a half, and had nothing to gain, and everything to lose to injury...congrats on your glorious accomplishment.

Green Bay sucks. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

tibber said:


> ...and da bears didn't win their last 4 games this season...


Put down the crack pipe and step away from the pc  :stickman:



hdtvfan0001 said:


> My recording of that last Bears romp on the HR20, and playing it over and over again, is primo. Go COLTS.


Better make sure you keep that game saved on your HR20, cause it's going to be your only source of amusement for the off-season after the colts lose to us Sunday.
:kickbutt: 


Bears2007 said:


> *Umm, the Bears only lost 3 games all season, so how they didn't win their last 4 games is beyond me. In fact, in the last 4 regular season games, the Bears were 3-1. Take the last 6 games overall, and they are 5-1. And a week 17 win ,when the Bears played most starters for less than a half, and had nothing to gain, and everything to lose to injury...congrats on your glorious accomplishment.
> 
> Green Bay sucks.* :beatdeadhorse:


:imwith:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Q: Why doesn't Milwaukee have a pro football team?


A: Because Green Bay doesn't, either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Q: Why doesn't Milwaukee have a pro football team?
> 
> A: Because Green Bay doesn't, either.


That's not what all those record number of championship flags and 3 Lombardi Trophies say in Lambeau Field. That's why its Titletown USA.

The Bears had the 3rd easiest schedule in the NFL this year. Next year, they will have the 2nd toughest. New schedule...back to the cellar.

How can anyone root for a team without a real QB? The only way is if they plan to be auditioning for the new TV series called "Desperate BearsFans". 

Even the local TV station must be embarrased to show them in HD there...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> T
> 
> How can anyone root for a team without a real QB?


As opposed to one who's a charter member in the AARP?

BTW, last time I checked, it was the BEARS who are in the Super Bowl.

And the term "Title Town" is a misnomer. Guess which team holds the record for having won the most NFL title games? That's right.

*Da Bears.*


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> As opposed to one who's a charter member in the AARP?


!rolling !rolling !rolling



Lord Vader said:


> And the term "Title Town" is a misnomer. Guess which team holds the record for having won the most NFL title games? That's right.
> 
> *Da Bears.*


Forgive him, Vader. He was too busy eating cheese, drinking beer, and banging fat chicks to go researching the record books.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You do know why all the high school football fields in Wisconsin have artificial turf instead of grass, don't you?

So the cheerleaders won't graze.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

chicagojim said:


> I have a red zone certified OTA antenna and could never get CBS in Frankfort. Channel two has always been a problem for me.
> 
> But hey, I'd watch the Bears on Telemundo on a 9" black and white TV with tinfoil for rabbit ears if I had to! :lol:
> 
> 21 long years . . . .


Try pulling in the cbs in Urbana Il, we can get that (we could 3 years ago anyhow) on rabbit ears in the western half of Tippecanooe county Indiana, almost equidistant to you in Frankfort Il...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> BTW, last time I checked, it was the BEARS who are in the Super Bowl.


I guess luck still does count.  


Lord Vader said:


> Guess which team holds the record for having won the most NFL title games?


 Games played before electricity don't count. By the way, Sexy Rexy needs his tweezers back before the game starts... :lol:



Lord Vader said:


> So the cheerleaders won't graze.


Actually Illinois folks are the ones known as flatlanders....so graze away...

By the way, we cheeseheads are quite thankful for that name, as its made us world famous and millionaires selling yellow foam wedgies to folks just like you... :lol:

Then there's the Bears...known for what?...hibernating... :eek2:

But for those folks who can't see the game in Chicagoland, I actually do feel that you are getting ripped off.  Then again, maybe its for your own protection.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> As opposed to one who's a charter member in the AARP?
> 
> BTW, last time I checked, it was the BEARS who are in the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...


Packers have 12 NFL championships, Da Bears are a respectable second with 9. 

And no, Bart Starr isn't the Packers QB anymore (not sure if he's in AARP or not), the new guys name is Brett Favre. By now I would have thought you'd have heard of him--he's played more games at solder field than sexy rexy... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess luck still does count.


There's a reason why we led the NFL in takeaways this season.
Offense can win games, but defense wins championships.
I don't see luck playing a part of it.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> By the way, we cheeseheads are quite thankful for that name, as its made us world famous and millionaires selling yellow foam wedgies to folks just like you... :lol:


You must not realize it, so let me educate you. They don't call you guys cheeseheads because of the foam wedgie you put on your heads. They call you guys that because of what's inside the thing you put the foam wedgie on. Not the type of world fame I would want, so more power to you.
:lol: 
And selling foam wedgies to folks like us? Get Real, bro. You guys sell them to yourselves. We wouldn't be caught dead wearing something like that!!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then there's the Bears...known for what?...hibernating...


Ground n' Pound.
Eating opponents alive.
:eek2: 
Don't mix up Cubs and Bears, big difference.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Supervolcano said:


> You must not realize it, so let me educate you. They don't call you guys cheeseheads because of the foam wedgie you put on your heads.
> 
> And selling foam wedgies to folks like us? Get Real, bro. You guys sell them to yourselves. We wouldn't be caught dead wearing something like that!!


I've got some educational news for you, sir. The term cheesehead came from your fellow flatlanders, and we are eternally grateful. They have been proudly seen in over 50 countries (according to ESPN), not to mention extensively in what's left of Soldier Field and the Heftydome in Vikings country.

At Superbowl XXXI and XXXII, both of which I attended myself with busloads of other Packer fans, we were being offered $250 and up for them, so I guess we also have Bears country folks to thank for that too. In addition, the decades of beating the lowly team from Chicago has made it oh so sweet underneath the wedgies.

By the way, offense wins Superbowls - you have to score enough points to win. Oh yeah, they don't teach that in Cook County schools.

Now that you've been taunted, let me admit this...the fans from Green Bay and Chicago are probably the truest and most loyal fans on the planet. Where else could you have a 20+ year wait for season tickets and 30+ seasons of sellouts when these places get 40 below in December. Tomorrow its the Bears moment in time to enjoy - just don't screw it up.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've got some educational news for you, sir. The term cheesehead came from your fellow flatlanders


Ya I know. The term was created by bears fans in 1987 to insult you dairyland packers fans after we won the superbowl and you hadn't yet.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> and we are eternally grateful.


Sad, very sad that your regions self esteem is so low that you proudly accept and acknowledge that your brain matter consists of nothing more than moldy sour milk.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> In addition, the decades of beating the lowly team from Chicago has made it oh so sweet underneath the wedgies.


There you go, trying to think with your cheese again. The lowly teams are the ones that didn't even make the playoffs (cough cough). And lets not forget that the Monsters of the Midway lead the rivalry 87-78-6 over your Fudge Packers.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> By the way, offense wins Superbowls - you have to score enough points to win.


Guess you haven't heard about our defense and special teams. Not only do they stop their opponents from putting points on the board, but they return fumbles, interceptions, kickoffs, punts, and EVEN MISSED FIELD GOALS for touchdowns!!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Now that you've been taunted, let me admit this...the fans from Green Bay and Chicago are probably the truest and most loyal fans on the planet. Where else could you have a 20+ year wait for season tickets and 30+ seasons of sellouts when these places get 40 below in December. Tomorrow its the Bears moment in time to enjoy - just don't screw it up.


*Cheesehead!!*
 
Ahh, gotta love sports rivalries!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Supervolcano said:


> Ya I know. The term was created by bears fans in 1987 to insult you dairyland packers fans after we won the superbowl and you hadn't yet.


...and you didn't go back for over another 20 years after that while we went twice... :lol: So it looks like Cheeseheads rule. :hurah:



> Guess you haven't heard about our defense and special teams.


Nor have any of the other NFL teams the 2nd half of this season (including during that brutal slaughtering of the Bears on National TV in Chicago in the last game by THE PACKERS. 

Going full circle...we'll see if the QB who plucks his eyebrows can lead the Bears to avoid embarrassment tomorrow. :eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I am one Bears fan who has never and will never like Rex Gross Man.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> I am one Bears fan who has never and will never like Rex Gross Man.


I've gained a whole new respect for you Darth.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

$5/month + a 2year extension to your commitment that you get to keep even if you return the box within 30 days. 


Bears2007 said:


> It costs $5 (the cost for an additonal mirrored receiver per month).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've gained a whole new respect for you Darth.


http://www.derby.org/sounds/movies/vader/order.wav*As you should, for you're still learning.*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> As you should, for you're still learning.


May the (Bears) Farce be with you.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I saw the bears in '85 and now I will get to cheer them on again, and in glorious HD. Have no trouble getting HD by east coast feeds or OTA, And I will record it in HD also. Life IS getting better. Also, I believe I saw every super bowl so far. GEEZ, I must be getting old. GOOOOOBEARS :lol:


----------



## drm0414 (Apr 28, 2006)

Receiving MPEG-4 from Denver feed Ch 4. I'm taking my HR20 to a friend's home this afternoon to connect to a DLP projector he's borrowed. His H20 will be connected to his 50' whatever HDTV on the opposite side of a huge rec room. Will the circuits and drive of my HR-20 cause delay with reference to the H-20? Thanks.


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know where the "cause" of why the HR20 can't get the CBS-OTA here in Chicago... We do get the WBBM-DT via MPEG-4 (even though it does suffer from pixelizing at times)


OK, good to know. I was wondering if I was going mad. (Well, I may be indeed going mad, but not because of this...)


----------



## Bears2007 (Feb 1, 2007)

MisterEd said:


> $5/month + a 2year extension to your commitment that you get to keep even if you return the box within 30 days.


As it turns out, I upgraded to the HR-20 (which was the start of this whole problem) only a month ago, so I only added an extra month. No big woop.


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

The HR20 reception of WBBM via MPEG4 was excellent. The pixelation and audio drops have seemingly been dealt with. Too bad the game result didn't measure up.


----------

